# Poked in the butt



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I hate it when this happens to me. :yes:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I got that email, I was a little scared to post a picture of some dudes rearend online.

I hope this never happens to me, or that I ever cause this kind of damage.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg,


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy Crap. That's gotta hurt. And it will definatley leave a mark.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Self inflicted no doubt


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1313509512

i have NOT ben shoot in the butt with a speargun. Thank you for the concerned messages, and prayers though. Glad to know I have good family and friends who care! Jimmy posted it joking with me, and I never thought anybody wld take it serious. 

If I was actually after shot by another diver in the butt, You would here first about the awful horrific murder that took place in the Gulf of Mexico when we got back on the boat and I killed the idiot who shot me.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Caught one in the fin around a pier one time. I was lucky, the idiot who shot at me was not. His excuse was "I thought it was the tail of a huge fish!". I do believe that was the last time i spear fished...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If ANYONE shoots me in the ass with a spear, I WILL return fire with a powerhead!

You have been warned!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good god, I never realized those things had that much power! I am not sure which would be worse for that guy. The pain of the shot and removal or the years of ridicule that will surely follow.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

The guy was probably shooting a JBL or Biller..... a riffe would have gotten a pass through....I'd be pretty upset for my buddy shooting me........ I cant put into words the anger I would have if that same buddy posted the pictures all over the internet....


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

"Loaded spearguns on the deck", one of my top 3 scare the s#^t out of me pet peeves.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Rectum? Damn near killed him!!!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Brandy said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1313509512
> If I was actually after shot by another diver in the butt, You would here first about the awful horrific murder that took place in the Gulf of Mexico when we got back on the boat and I killed the idiot who shot me.


You could never hurt Clay don't lie.


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

that is the craziest picture i have seen in a long time. OMG. maybe i dont want to do some spearfishing this summer.


----------

